# Litter of 5-Small because of her age?



## txcarl1258 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well my NZW finally had her litter.  I counted and she has five healthy babies.  I crossed her with my Cali buck.  My question is the person I bought them from told me both the does were 4 years old.  She only had 5 kits do you think it is because of her age or because she has not been bred for a while?  He said he hasn't bred them for 6 months before I bought them.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 21, 2010)

How many times did you breed her?


----------



## txcarl1258 (Dec 21, 2010)

The buck bred her at least 4 times.  I think he may of been "cleaning" himself out still from not being bred for a while.  The first doe I bred did not conceive and I bred this doe about a two weeks after the first.  I was doing chores while they were breeding.  I made sure they were not fighting and watched them a couple of times to make sure they were doing the deed.  I am curious to see how many my other doe has as she is a little over a week behind the one who just gave birth.


----------



## xoxocammyxoxo (Dec 22, 2010)

From my research I've read that a does typically reproductive lifespan is approximately 2 to 3 years after sexual maturity. Now remember, this is from research. I've never bred rabbits before so I have no personal experience to base this from. That being said, if she is 4, then I would think 5 live offspring would be a blessing.


----------



## dbunni (Dec 22, 2010)

A 4 yar old doe is at the end of the reproductive life.  Typically, we do not breed past 3 years.  After this litters become small if non existant.  That said, I have bred a couple does later in life, but they were show animals that had not been bred early ... because they were on the BIS table doing there thing.  During the harsh winter months, I have noticed my meat does often give smaller litters.  Currently I have 2 in the box ... one 6, one 5.  Both these does produced 9 & 10 in July.  Smaller healthier litters are easier for the doe to handle during the winter months.  Remember ... wild rabbits do not reproduce when it is snowing, we are forcing nature when we breed in the cold.

So the question still stands ... is it because the doe is 4 and has been bred enough prior to shorten the amount of eggs she has to give ... or is it just a small winter litter?  Or ... is she just a doe who gives small litters (had those too ...).

Rebreed the doe that missed.  The doe with the cuties ... enjoy!


----------



## tortoise (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a doe that produce litters of 3 in winter, but litters of 11+ in summer.

Just rebreed in summer to find out.  Hopefully she will produce a baby girl that is worth keeping to replace her.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Dec 22, 2010)

i had a 4 year old holland lop doe breed not long ago and she had a litter of nine. most litters she has 5 or 6. my mini rex does throw 4-7 and my younger does thow the smaller litters. i think it depends on the age of buck and doe and how much they have bred ect, i think there is many circumstances that determine it.


----------



## txcarl1258 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone.  When I bought them I knew they were a little past their prime, but I do not think they were heavily bred when they were younger.  I was happy with the 5 they are good sized.  It took me so long to find breeding stock locally I jumped on these when I found them.  I will see how many the other has and will rebreed them for some spring litters.  I have thought about keeping a doe or two back, but since they area  cross I planned on eating them all.  Have any of you ever kept a NZ/Cali cross back just for meat breeding?


----------

